# Workout For Maximum Fat Burn!!



## Ash91 (Dec 29, 2008)

Ok, so I'm going to spain for 3 months to stay with a family member (escape england for a while) im going on the 15th of june and cant wait.I want to get my BF% as low down as I can before I go Im at around 30% now. I believe I have my diet nailed down but I want so help on a workout for maximum fat loss. Right now im doing 4 day split mon/tue/thurs/fri but i want something a little more intense to then be followed by an hour of cardio. A friend of mine suggested a push/pull/legs split and doing supersets e.g bench press straight on to press-ups?? shoulder press straight on to front plate raise... etc etc...again this is for maximum fat loss. As anyone on here have any ideas please?? I know diet is more important and I believe I have this nailed down now. Thanks in advance guys!! :thumbup1:


----------



## dannyh2k10 (Jul 2, 2010)

H.I.I.T is good for fat burn 

( high intensity interval training )


----------



## sammym09 (Mar 22, 2010)

get running


----------



## Ash91 (Dec 29, 2008)

Ive started running for my fasted cardio for 45 mins. Fasted cardio is great!!


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

No workout burns that many cals, even intense weight training for 1.5hrs only burns 500cals or so. Much easier to control your diet.


----------



## Noertib (Apr 14, 2011)

Do running and do walk daily. it can burn your fat easily. You can also drink water 10 times in a day because water is another technique to reduce and burn the fat. Green tea is important for fat burning. In short there are several techniques . So try to do exercise daily.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

bayman said:


> No workout burns that many cals, even intense weight training for 1.5hrs only burns 500cals or so. Much easier to control your diet.


+1

It's mostly down to diet.


----------



## CrazeUK (May 17, 2010)

Proper diet, lots of water and an hour a day cardio worked a treat for me in getting my body fat down. Also try to fit in some weights before you start your cardio to deplete your glycogen levels


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

You do not need to deplete glycogen to burn fat. See the other thread on here.


----------



## avfc_ant (Oct 10, 2009)

I train one body part a day doing

Monday - Chest

Tuesday - shoulders/traps

wednesday - back

Thursday - chest

Friday - legs

Saturday - biceps/triceps

I do Spin after all of these except Friday cause legs are to sore to walk let alone cycle. worked well for me.

Diet is the main thing though, its ok losing weight like this but bf% is down to what nutrition you are receiving.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Running, Hill Sprints and Randy Cotures circuit of death will shift the fat

http://buildingbodies.ca/randy-couture-workout-for-mma-conditioning/


----------



## Ash91 (Dec 29, 2008)

Thanks everyone!! great info


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

HIIT is my suggestion...fro what I understand it boosts your metabolism for the day so you're burning more calories in general as opposed to just when you're working out.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Priorities;

1.food choices/diet....eat crap, look like crap.

2. Cardio, 45 mins *every day* no exceptions, build it up as weeks progress/targets get closer. Maybe 30 mins post training too.

3. Solid training routine.

And the most important thing, strong willpower and sticking with it, my mate shifted 14lbs within 10 days fairly easily by just cleaning up his diet, ie; just little things like no white bread, pasta or the like, swapping for cleaner carbs, but in moderation, carbs hold water in the body, running these low will make you less bloated and lighter very easily.


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

All this "everyday" stuff is nonsense. You do not have to do CV everyday to lose weight. Control diet and do CV 4-6 times a week and you will lose weight.

The "best" workout for losing weight is surely the most efficient therefore I would recommend HIIT and circuit work.


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

Kettlebell circuit. Get swinging.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

rihaan said:


> its true that maximum workout burn fat fast but if you do it everyday.


can you explain what the maximum workout please? why would you train everyday? this would be counter productive to burning fat as you would overtrain....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

niall01 said:


> All this "everyday" stuff is nonsense. You do not have to do CV everyday to lose weight. Control diet and do CV 4-6 times a week and you will lose weight.
> 
> The "best" workout for losing weight is surely the most efficient therefore I would recommend HIIT and circuit work.


i agree you do not need to do anything everyday to lose weight but there is no such thing as one most efficient way to lose weight.......the majority of bodybuilders who compete at sub 5% bodyfat do not switch to volume, light training they stick with there normal heavy workouts.....it is intensity that matters.....


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> i agree you do not need to do anything everyday to lose weight but there is no such thing as one most efficient way to lose weight.


I agree, I didn't mean to imply there was one most effiecient way.


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

niall01 said:


> The "best" workout for losing weight is surely the most efficient therefore I would recommend HIIT and circuit work.


The "best" WO for losing weight is table push aways and fork put downs.

The "best" form of cardio for losing weight is one you can do without effecting your weight training or recovery which is already conmpromised on a diet. HIIT is good yes, but so is walking and low intensity steady state stuff. Neither is ultimately "better" than the other.


----------



## dannw (Apr 7, 2010)

I am in a similar boat at the moment and am doing the pull/push/legs routine each session I follow with 15min on the bike and the other 4 days I aim for 45min on a bike.


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

@30% b.f now, to get in decent shape for 15th June I'd say go out for a run now and dont stop till the 14th June.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

I'm a fan of morning cardio

Lately I've been hitting the treadmill at 6 and just doing low intensity for 45 minutes about 3-4 times a week

I'm on keto too so hopefully fatloss won't stall for a few weeks yet, still time to get in shape for my hols in July


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

rohansinghania said:


> yoga is a best exercises to lose tummy fat.


here we go......


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2011)

TommyFire said:


> here we go......


HAHA so im not the only one noticing this then! im getting really wound up!!!


----------



## Incredibl3Bulk (May 6, 2008)

I have seen great results by using a carb cycling diet. Fasted cardio in the morning, lifting 4 times a week and doing 20mins low intensity cardio after each training session.


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

I have come from 38% BF down to my current 10% 6 abs showing in 11 months, i follow a strict diet and work out 5 days a week, knowing what i now do i could have probably nipped a month or so off this time but the learning experiance is important as it makes you appreciate what you have acomplished, i know its not overly popular on here but my top top is skipping rope, once you have a good rhythm 1 min on 30 sec off skipping at a medium to fast pace makes for exclent cardio and you can increase speed and intensity up and down through out and once you learn some foot work is good fun also (birds love to come watch tricks in the gym lol) other then that as said above HIIT and possibly consider doing for a CKD diet very strict food amounts and make sure your lifting heavy as people dont value the effect of weights in body weight as much as they should 

best of luck , grant


----------



## hififi (Jul 15, 2010)

Consistency

xx


----------

